# 06 yamaha kodiak 450 4x4



## ii2L3GITii (Nov 15, 2016)

I have an 06 kodiak 450 4x4. We were out riding a few weeks ago when I went through some deep water it died. Was not in the airbox or anything. I got pulled out and bike cranked right up. Now it won't let me over 12 mph and it starts sputtering and the reverse light flashes. We let it sit for a week so it could dry and tried to see if drying would fix the problem. Please help! Thanks

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Check your oil, see if its milky. 

Sounds electrical though, something was definitely wet that wasnt supposed to be. Did you unplug everything under the seat and check for moisture? Check the spark plug boots too...


----------



## ii2L3GITii (Nov 15, 2016)

Yeah we have it torn down now and checked continuity on the reverse and neutral switch but they both have continuity. So we were thinking speed sensor but we can't figure out how to check it before we replace it and it's too expensive to replace if it's wrong. But I'll check the oil. We haven't done that. Maybe it has some sort of sensor that knows it has water in it. Idk but thanks for the feedback

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Is that particular model belt driven? There could have been water in the belt. 

My brute did the same thing once, and it was something electrical under the seat getting wet. I never found out exactly what, probably CDI, but I just went through every plug and made sure it had a little dab of dielectric grease on it. Solved the sputtering issue after a water crossing.


----------



## ii2L3GITii (Nov 15, 2016)

Yeah it's belt driven. And yeah alot of the electrical got wet. That what we been doing is going through and spraying everything with contact cleaner (fast drying) and gonna put it all back with die electric

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

